# Phyllobates sp? Bicolor or Terribilis



## tre8201 (Nov 11, 2008)

I recently purchased a frog that was sold to me as a terribilis. Age is unknonw but I'd judge about 3-4 months at least and about 3/4" long. After looking on this forum and other sites with descriptions and pictures I think I'm actually dealing with a bicolor. I would like to get more of this species but before I do I'd really like to know what I've got. I took a few pictures of the frog and if more or needed for I.D. I can get some. Thanks and let me know.


----------



## JaysPDF (Dec 29, 2010)

They are similar. I do not have any Terribilis but I do have bicolors. Terribilis do appear to be the larger of the two species. From the pictures you posted, it looks to me to be a Bicolor.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

From whom was the frog purchased?


----------



## tre8201 (Nov 11, 2008)

The frog was purchased locally and as far as I know by no one on the forum.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't have terribs, but I do keep bicolor and it looks like bicolor to me. That being said, your best bet is to go back to whoever you originally purchased it from and find as much about it's lineage as you can. If the seller doesn't know, find out who they got it from. If that person doesn't know, find out who they got their breeding stock from. If you follow the line to the source you should find someone knowledgeable enough to accurately ID the animal.

You can find a lot of "I bought this frog, what is it?" type posts on this forum and the sad truth is you will get opinions, but once the identity of a frog is lost/in question, you can never get an indisputable accurate ID on it based on appearance. It's best to get as much info on a frog as possible, and buy only from people who can answer all the questions you can think of.

Good Luck.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

I have both yellow T and bi color. Looks like the same bicolors that I have. were sold to me as solid orange. In truth they are yellow with hints of green on legs. I had the lineage of mine written somewhere but i cannot find. they were either from sean stewart or of german lineage. john


----------

